# Humming Birds



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone see a humming birds yet the migration map says there hear and in Canada.
Thought about getting the feeders out and filled.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Put mine out a few days ago,nothing yet.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Put my feeder out yesterday. Woke up this morning and the entire bottle was FROZE solid.......:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I put mine out this morning. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I've had mine out for a week here in Lewiston, and today the Baltimore Orioles started hitting them.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Put two feeders out middle of April,saw the first hummer May 3rd at one of the feeders.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

had at least 2 here starting last night and 1 oriole also.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

We saw one yesterday!

O'lame


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Have seen several over the last couple days in Grosse Ile.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

They've arrived in Hillman. One buzzed my head today out in the yard, so we put the feeders out right away and one was on a feeder in 10 minutes.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I seen 2 at our feeders in May 3rd also

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Have seen both females and males hitting my feeder now. Had it up about a week but haven't been able to watch it much until Friday when I changed the fluid out. Glad to see them back!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Lots of Hummers here in Lewiston as well as Baltimore Orioles. They're competing for the same feeders.:gaga:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Just seen one buzzing around the other day so I put a feeder out this morning...nothing yet, do they prefer certain areas other then others for hanging the feeders?.....I'm new to this and could use any tips.....thanks, Mack


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure what they prefer; I prefer to hang it where I can watch it. Ours is under the over-hang of the front porch. We can see it easily from the kitchen table. 

We just started seeing birds here last week.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> Just seen one buzzing around the other day so I put a feeder out this morning...nothing yet, do they prefer certain areas other then others for hanging the feeders?.....I'm new to this and could use any tips.....thanks, Mack



I try and keep it out of direct sunlight so the sugar water lasts longer and doesn't go bad. I also keep them away from regular bird feeders so they dont get upset.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ive been getting them in good numbers here in S.E. michigan the last few days.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hung mine on the North side of a tree where I can see it from the porch or couch. Also they like to fly up into the tree and preen themselves a little before taking another hit or flying off. Sometimes they just sit there for a while too. A site http:\\www.hummingbirds.net has lots of good info...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Have 3 residents so far. One male Ruby and two females. The one female is cool. I have one feeder next to a suet cage outside my office window. She gets a drink, then sits on the suet cage for a few minutes looking inside, back and forth all day. Doesn't leave for too long.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

We have been getting them too for a few weeks been pretty consistent now,males and females.
Had a half albino female some years back walked right up to it in my wifes lily garden and got a few pictures.Ill post them if I can find them.


----------

